# Introducing...Dubai



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Some of you may have stumbled on to my thread about a horse I was going to see.

Well, he's home!! 
Who would have thought from selling Duffy, to trying out a load of horses from 4-10, from fresh broke to medium level.. I would end up with a three year old stallion.

I didn't even go to try him out, I went with the intentions of trying out a 6yo mare and we didn't fit, the breeder said I have another I'd like to show you.. and it went down hill from there 

He's 3,5years old.
Hannoverian.
16.3hh at the moment.
Dark brown
Don Frederico is the father, a Weltmeyer mother.

I have never. Ever. EVER ridden such a placid wb. No joke, I test rode him in an outdoor jumping schoo, tried to see if he would stress in and out of the jumps, corners, a mare was being lunged.. he didn't bat an eye lid.

Vet check last night, and we loaded him straight up. He's never had boots on, so instead of travel boots I put on brushing boots. He walked a funny step, then paused at the ramp and loaded straight on. 
Hours drive and he unloaded without a sweat or stress and walked on the yard like he'd bee there forever.

I had every intention of gelding. My trainer said keep him whole, providing I can control him.

So, without further ado.. pictures!

The close head shot is not me riding, and I am fully aware his feet need doing o.0 poor fella! Plus side, tamed his mane and he no longer looks like a freisian ahah!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay!!! i can't wait for more photos!!  he looks like a beauty!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh he's handsome and he knows it ;D
Riding tomorrow so hopefully some then!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

He looks like a well bred fellow.

I agree with gelding, but if he matures and competes well, then leaving him intact could be a good idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

love him  i was checking ur fb page trying to find pics of him lol 

good luck i want to hear all about him as you work with him


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations, D! Can't wait to hear/see your progress together


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I was definetly going to geld him prior to buying, but the breeder started making daft demands and my trainer who was around for the phone call said bring him whole and we'll get it done here.

When he unloaded, my trainer said 'Leave him as a stallion, he'll stay like that so long as you can handle him'

I know very little (nothing) about breeding, but she does ;D So, providing he isn't a handful, I will leave him and go with her guidance for now

GAH
I love this wee brown thing ahaha he's so darn adorable


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay I am so happy to see this thread on HF


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Of course ;D

I have neglected hf recently... new job means I can't get on at work anymore.. too busy! and searching for a horse at every waking hour hasn;t left me much time ;D


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats, he certainly is a handsome guy!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the other thread, videos included ;D


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/looking-something-completely-different-129802/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! He looks gorgeous! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! He's quite the looker!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! He's quite handsome, love the name too!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i saw ur pics on FB and i was exstatic that you got him! what a looker1


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks guys! Some people think im a bit mad....I really was looking at older but prices were ridiculous for ok horses. 

Lets hope he can behave himself lol...riding tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck with him, looks like a sweetie


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

oh he is alright! Better mannered than most of the horses in our yard, and so very chilled out. I need to get ready for work but I'm still daydreaming ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a great ride!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely guy! I really like his breeding, too. He will be even nicer when he matures. I am glad you are keeping him intact, for now. I really love showing stallions and have had few problems doing it. You just need to develop good radar when you are in warm up rings.

Congrats!! Keep us posted.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

He's freaking beautiful! Such a lovely head


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

hes gorgeous!  i;ve only ever met two stallions and they were both intact because of their natures, they were lovely and more mannered then my gelding!
Hope you have a great time with him ^^


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hell he's lovely Sophie! I really really like this guy and as Alison said, wonderful breeding  (We hope he has the D-line temperament, not W-line... W for welts on their backside!!!!)
I can't wait to see him going under saddle as he progresses, what a fabulous purchase


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! He seems like a great guy.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO you made the right choice haha! hes young enough that he wont have bad habits from previous owners and yall can train and grow together! i have a feeling yall are gonna go very far together!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

he is so cute ! and huge !!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see him mature and grow even more beautiful in your hands!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!! about time! LOL
He sure is a looker!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I really love showing stallions and have had few problems doing it. You just need to develop good radar when you are in warm up rings.


I totally agree. I get weird looks when I tell people I prefer riding & showing a stud. The old man set such a great example and got me hooked. 

Look forward to hearing how he gets along Sophie!


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

*New sweet face!*

Good job! he is gorgeous and has a sweet eye,looks like a good boy!! Yeaaayy for you!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations Duffy Duck 
he is very handsome and I love his dark color


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

He's very lovely


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys :3

I lunged him then rode him last night. My trainer has tooth ache so couldn't be there, but her other half was.

I reckon they are completely smitten with him.

ANYONE who has any tips on handling stallions please let me know! 
They have stallions, and are showing me, but they have jobs too ;D And I don't want him to have to get the snip because I've not been a proper 'leader' around him. 

Last night he didn't get his winky out once when I was grooming him, huge improvement!

Riding him.. I was on my own.. I had absolutely no worries getting on him, he was good as gold.

Walk and trot, he moves with so little effort gah! I am in love with this little guy, so so much.

My trainers other half really likes him, and has made comments about him that I have never heard him say about any horse. 

More pics this weekend for confo and the like ;D


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice. Very nice!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Congrats! Should be a nice horse in the long run. Keep sending pics!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys ;D

My trainers never comment on horses. Ever.
Unless its something negative. Not in a nasty way! I just don't think they want our heads to explode.

However, they haven't said anything about him to me, but they won't shurrup telling people how lovely he is.

That reminds me.. I must get my ownership papers back off them before they decide to steal him D:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Stallions are very concerned with territory, and their place in it. Typical stallion behavior is to acknowledge ANY poop pile, sniff it up, and then deposit their own poop right on top as a way to claim dominance. 

They need to ALWAYS know where the line is drawn in the sand. Don't tolerate any rudeness. Just make sure you are 100% consistent with anything you do with a stallion. Never let that line's place change..just because you don't feel like addressing something right NOW.

And any correction/punishment must be FAIR. Stallions get really put out if the correction is too much bigger than the crime.

It sounds like I am anthropomorphizing a stallion, but this has been my experience, and I have shown many of them with temperaments all the way across the board.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just set up a thread in training ;D 

My trainer would not allow me to sit back. She and her other half have been eagle eye watching me, and they've said im doing everything right now. I want to set the rules, but teach him the correct way, there are major gaps in basic training, but other things he excels at!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

